# 2011 Jackson Villain Elite - $750



## Phattyspy (Jul 1, 2009)

Time to get rid of my whitewater kayak. It is in really great shape and was only used on the creek 5-6 times. It is a Jackson Villain Elite which comes with sweet cheeks and cross-linked plastic. Also throwing in the 2 air bags. Been garage stored with no water canning. I can provide more pictures if requested.

specs: Weight: 46 lbs
Length: 8’8”
Width: 27.0”
Height: 15.5”
Volume: 92.5 gallons
Ideal Weight Range: 155-230+
Cockpit Dimensions: 21.63″ x 36.75

I live in Longmont but can meet in Westminster/Thornton M-Th during business hours.

Kent
720-339-1201


----------

